# كل اللهجات : أَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أُسَاعِدَكَ فِي تَعَلُّمِ اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَة



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا بكم
كيف يقال (انا احب ان اساعدك ف تعلم اللغة العربية ) في جميع اللهجات العربية ؟
قلوا طريقة النطق من فضلكم
شكرا لكم سلفا


----------



## elroy

بالفلسطينية:

بَحِبّْ أَسَاعْدَكْ تِتْعَلَّمْ عَرَبِي


----------



## Hesham_gabr

احب اساعدك تتعلم عربى


----------



## تلميذ

بالجزائرية:
راني حاب نعاونك تتعلم العربية


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

بشكركم على المساعدة


----------



## Startinov

:المغربية 

أنا نبغي/نحب نعاونك تتعلم العربية


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Startinov said:


> :المغربية
> 
> أنا نبغي/نحب نعاونك تتعلم العربية


شکرا علی المساعده


----------

